# Tripod recommendations...?



## CurtL5 (Apr 1, 2015)

Looking to act now - I started a discussion about this awhile back and got some great input about getting away from the cheap tripods and get something smoother, taller and most importantly LIGHTER!

I've been using a basic Manfrotto that works just well enough for me. Picked it up at Costco on a whim but the biggest problem for me is that the darn thing weighs too much and it's time to move up the food chain to something a bit more stable, lighter and with a smoother head.

Looking for recommendations on a lightweight tripod and ball head setup that won't break the bank, but will extend to fit my 6'2 (188 cm) height. I'd like to stay under about $350US which I realize puts a bit of a clamp on things but I'm hoping that for a more compact travel setup I can do this... Not completely sold on the Aluminum versus CF debate so that can go either way unless a good argument appears. I don't (yet) do freezing temperatures so arctic resistance isn't needed but something that I can put into or onto a pack and save a few pounds would be great...

Thoughts? Suggestions? Experience? I'm seeing a lot of the various travel tripods but many either support a very limited amount of weight or they only extend to about 5-1/2 ft (167 cm) which is a bit short for me. As a point of reference, the Canon 5DMiii and a 70-200 or 100-400 on it is approaching 8-9 lbs (roughly 4 Kg) I'm guessing.

Thanks in advance for suggestions !


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2015)

Inexpensive. Light. Stable. You can have up to two...

Can you define your parameters for a 'travel tripod' particularly folded length?

Have you looked at the Sirui line?


----------



## Cory (Apr 1, 2015)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/655221-REG/Induro_472_213_Alloy_8M_AT213_Tripod.html


----------



## Canon1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Do you shoot wildlife? If so, carbon fiber is silent. Aluminum legs make a lot of noise when moving around, and if you are not careful, when deploying. 

With a budget of $350 you will certainly need to settle for something less than you are describing. A good ballhead can cost that much or more, forget the tripod. 

I'd just keep using what you have and save up until you have a bigger budget.


----------



## tiltshift (Apr 1, 2015)

I would agree with what others have said. you cant get light, sable, compact, and affordable. If your lucky you can get close. I would just bite the bullet as a tripod if taken care of will outlast pretty much everything else in your kit. I got a Gitzo and a acra-tech GP then a smaller gitzo traveler when size/weight is a factor. If you have spent the money on a 5DIII and a 70-200 then I wouldn't try to cut corners on a tripod. I realize this wasn't the advice you wanted but I think in the long run you will be much happier.


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 1, 2015)

Check out the Oben CT series at B&H. I bought a (now discontinued) CT-3410 2½ years ago, when I wanted a travel / hiking tripod, so small size (when folded), light weight and flexibility (of application) were paramount. It normally sold for $400 (including ball head), but I got it on sale for $280. The kit ('pod + head) weighs less than 3 pounds, supports more than 16 pounds and folds down to less than 17 inches.

And I don't think you need a 'pod that extends to your height. After all, your eyes are a few inches below the top of your head (I hope, anyway), and the viewfinder on your camera is going to be a few inches above the top of the mounting plate on the head. My Oben CT-3410 only extends to 60 inches, and it's more than enough for me (I'm 68" on a good day).

Anyway, Oben offers a wide range of carbon fiber options at a variety of price points, and they do go on sale from time to time. I realize they don't represent the state of the tripod art, but they won't break the bank, either. The CT-3410 has been superseded by Oben's CT-3461, which has a higher load capacity (17.6 pounds), extends another 4½ inches, folds down to less than 17½", and only weighs 3.1 pounds. It's currently on sale at B&H for $250 ($100 off):

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/687301-REG/Oben_CT_3410_BB_0T_CT_3410_4_Section_Carbon_Fiber.html

By the way, I also have a big, heavy set of Gitzo aluminum legs (G2220) with a Manfrotto 410 geared head for studio work. I've found it was better (for me) to have a separate setup for each of my two main applications, than to chase the one, "perfect for everything" solution.


----------



## CurtL5 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks so far guys - yes, I realize I am asking for the proverbial champagne on a soda budget!
Funny, but true - yes I do understand...

My parameters are fairly undefined but (I think) I'm looking for something that folds down into the 16-18" length (40-45 cm) and weighs in the 2-3 pound range maybe - certainly no more than 4-5 (~2 Kg).

Looked at some of the Sirui line but mostly too short for me.

Right now, I am primarily after weight and reasonably close size for the cost...

Funny too - I looked at the Oben line only minutes ago and it seems to be very close to what I would like to do.
I am a big proponent of buying what one needs, and biting the cost bullet, but a $6-800 tripod is starting to make a liar out of me!


----------



## slclick (Apr 1, 2015)

You can have all three with a Feisol.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/848830-REG/FEISOL_CT_3342_Tournament_CT_3342_Rapid_Tripod.html


----------



## quod (Apr 1, 2015)

tiltshift said:


> I would agree with what others have said. you cant get light, sable, compact, and affordable. If your lucky you can get close. I would just bite the bullet as a tripod if taken care of will outlast pretty much everything else in your kit. I got a Gitzo and a acra-tech GP then a smaller gitzo traveler when size/weight is a factor. If you have spent the money on a 5DIII and a 70-200 then I wouldn't try to cut corners on a tripod. I realize this wasn't the advice you wanted but I think in the long run you will be much happier.


+1. You might be able to find a deal on a used tripod, e.g., Craigslist. I sold a nearly new tripod on Craigslist for 50% off retail. Warehouse deals on Amazon.com can be good too.


----------



## slclick (Apr 1, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> Thanks so far guys - yes, I realize I am asking for the proverbial champagne on a soda budget!
> Funny, but true - yes I do understand...
> 
> My parameters are fairly undefined but (I think) I'm looking for something that folds down into the 16-18" length (40-45 cm) and weighs in the 2-3 pound range maybe - certainly no more than 4-5 (~2 Kg).
> ...



I've been down the Oben road and while light and inexpensive they are certainly not stable. Thin legs will only do you well on even ground with no wind. I had an RRS for two days before sending it back (Not tall enough) and getting a Feisol CT-3442 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> Looking to act now - I started a discussion about this awhile back and got some great input about getting away from the cheap tripods and get something smoother, taller and most importantly LIGHTER!
> 
> I've been using a basic Manfrotto that works just well enough for me. Picked it up at Costco on a whim but the biggest problem for me is that the darn thing weighs too much and it's time to move up the food chain to something a bit more stable, lighter and with a smoother head.
> 
> ...



I'm curious as to what model you bought at Costco. Our local store has some low cost Manfrotto units which are lightweight and cheap and are not very stable. There are good ones online.

I think that you should compare weights of the legs and the heads before buying something online. Most of the better tripods are pretty heavy, and heads are heavy as well. The really light weight ones tend to blow away in a good wind, so you have to hang a weight on them.


----------



## CurtL5 (Apr 2, 2015)

The Costco offering a year or so ago was the MT294A3 legs combined with a 804RC2 head. It came with a bag too, but the bag was later removed since it was the wrong one and the adjusting knobs had to be taken off to use the bag (!) Combined, it's a bit over 6 pounds and stands right about 6' tall.

As I continue to read and search (ReSearch...?) I think what I'll probably end up with is something that first and foremost saves weight since that is really what I'm after. 3-ish pounds and about 17" in length seems to be do-able. If I have to weight it during use so be it, but I'll be damned if I'm going to carry a 24+" 6+ pound thing strapped to my pack looking like a CB antenna for 10 miles through wherever land. Then, as was already mentioned, I can give up some functional height since most of my landscape shots aren't moving ones and I can certainly take my time setting up. The viewfinder height sitting around 6' is likely very adequate when it comes down to it. 

As JohnAustin already opined, something like this seems to be in the right direction:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/687301-REG/Oben_CT_3410_BB_0T_CT_3410_4_Section_Carbon_Fiber.html

~curt


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Apr 2, 2015)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1076675-REG/davis_sanford_magnump336_aluminum_tripod_with.html

That's the cheapest tripod I could find that fits most of the criteria you mentioned. Note: the next option up from that exceeds $500 usd. I've owned a dozen or so tripods in the last decade and in my experience, you basically get what you pay for. Carbon Fiber tripods are typically lighter than aluminum versions and have proven more durable for me when traveling. Find a ball head system that works for you as having the same plate will prove convenient when switching between cameras and lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2015)

David_in_Seattle said:


> I've owned a dozen or so tripods in the last decade...



In that context, consider: http://bythom.com/support.htm


----------



## quod (Apr 2, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> 3-ish pounds and about 17" in length seems to be do-able.


The Gitzo GT1542T and GT2542T meet these specifications, and used copies may meet your price point (the 1-series more than the 2-series). I own both. The 2-series is a lot more robust than the 1-series, but the 1-series works well as long as there is no wind, and it is amazingly small and light.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> The Costco offering a year or so ago was the MT294A3 legs combined with a 804RC2 head. It came with a bag too, but the bag was later removed since it was the wrong one and the adjusting knobs had to be taken off to use the bag (!) Combined, it's a bit over 6 pounds and stands right about 6' tall.
> ~curt



Those are nice heavy duty legs, but not what you'd want to pack around. The Tripod our Costco store carries is a short and lightweight one. I have a medium weight Manfrotto that I bought on the cheap because it has a $200 head on it. The legs just sit, I've never used them.


The Oben max height includes cranking the center column up, and possibly the height of the head as well. which is just asking for trouble. A tripod is extremely unstable with that column raised. Be very careful of advertised heights. When I look at the height of a tripod, I only consider it without the center column raised. That puts the legs at 54.1 inches high, which is good for this price range. 

I find it very difficult to get a high quality tall, lightweight and stable unit for less that $800. But, everything is a compromise, so you just have to pick.


The 3481 is just enough taller at 57.6 in that it might make a difference. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/864564-REG/oben_ct_3481_be_126t_4_section_foldable_carbon.html


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 2, 2015)

I think your biggest problem maybe the height requirement.

A Sirui N-2004 meets your other requirements and is also a monopod/tripod all in one. It fits into a medium/smallish suitcase and is not heavy, but is strong and can easily handle a 1D X and 400 f/2.8 ii as can the monopod (one of its legs).


----------



## CurtL5 (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, ended up with this one:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/926478-REG/benro_c2350q2k_2_series_carbon_travel_tripod.html

I'd seen it a few times previously and other than the height, was pretty happy with it.
The kicker came when the local store had it for $369 less 20% for their going-out-of-business sale, so for less than $300, I couldn't help but pull the trigger!

Thanks for the help all !

curt


----------

